

Video Viewing in Lion Freezes New iMacs - fdb
http://tidbits.com/article/12394

======
yarpa
So basically he was given a developer preview, found a serious bug, and failed
to report it. Classic case of "someone else will do it"

~~~
pedalpete
Really, you're going to blame the user?

Since when is it the users responsible to find bugs? This isn't beta software.
It is nice if a user finds and reports bugs in pre-release software, but we
can't rely on them to do so.

I suspect if it was any software other than Apple you wouldn't be blaming the
user.

------
icarus_drowning
I have encountered precisely the same problem on a 2008 era MacBook Pro. While
that problem is very well known (and much more general- it is triggered by any
heavy graphics card usage), it manifests exactly like this. In my case the
faulty GPU ended up having faulty NVRAM onboard.

